

Ask HN: Which Android phones have Wifi disabled? - lotusleaf1987

I seem to recall reading somewhere that there were a handful of Android devices that had wifi disabled on them? Does anyone know which ones? Thanks!
======
lotusleaf1987
I guess it was the At&t Samsung Captivate

